# Canidae Question Again



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I just opened a bag of the new formula a few days ago and now that you mentioned it I have noticed more pee spots than usual. That wouldn't bother anyone but the dogs are both licking/scratching a lot more which does bother me. When this runs out I'll have to convince the parents to spend the extra money on Innova I guess.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Picking food is so worrying and confusing. Mine eat Canidae, though my seniors lived long lives on Eukanuba back when it was a food I thought was topnotch in the 198o's and 90's. My vet's own dogs eat Wellness Core, so I might switch to that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if I have the new or old formula. I empty it into containers. Haven't noticed any extra itching on Shadow's part and he's the dog with all the food allergies.


----------



## goblue (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know when the formula changed? Around what month?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My shop starting getting the new bags about two weeks ago. I think it depends on where you live, I think the switch was done in stages depending on different areas. I haven't had any customers say anything negative so far. I do have a sign up describing the changes in the formula and also the weight difference in each bag.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Some of the new formulas have hit the stores....others haven't yet. I know Lamb and Rice did....and so far ALS hasn't.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually, my store recieved a couple of bags of the new ALS formula on this weeks shipment. So it is out, at least in my area.


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

Do you pronounce Canidae like candy? Thanks


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

As of 2 weeks ago it hasnt hit here yet.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I just got our first bag today actually. I'll let you know if I notice anything different.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

ANYONE USE THIS PRODUCT ?
I READ ABOUT IT ON http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/products_and_services_page_htm.htm 
*Green-UM*​*







*​Lawn damaged from urine and feces can often be a frustrating problem. Green-um is a natural nutritional supplement with amino acids, B vitamins and vegetable substances, Green-ums active ingredient is Glyco Component C1 from the Yucca Schidigera Plant, which prevents unsightly lawn burn from dog urine. It binds or neutralizes the nitrogen compounds in the urine or feces. It is effective within one day of use. It does not effect the internal organs of the dog.
*http://www.entirelypets.com/greenumtablets.html*


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

dulce has just started using canidae about 2 months ago and i did noticed that shes been itching...when she had been scratching before, i thought it was caused by pyoderma and ticks,...but now, she has no ticks, no pyoderma and she still scratch herself most of the times...i cant say her urine or feces could burn the grass as she hasnt done her thing on the grass ever since i got her...she pees on the concrete and poops on the newspaper outside...but ive really been meaning to switch her to solid gold after a few weeks once she finishes her canidae...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Both Penny and Rusty have been itching a lot lately.. I haven't seen any fleas... I have been wondering..They have the Advantage on them. My grass is in bad shape so I haven't really noticed anything there.. Both dogs seem to like the new formula better.. the poop is a bit lighter in color.. I really don't want to change. Will keep my eyes open.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Fozzybear said:


> We have been using Canidae since March when Bailey passed away. It took some getting used to but Jake seems to like it now and Ace could care less as long as its is food. The thing is since the formula change wherever the dogs pee's the grass dies. Yellow spots all over. Has any else noticed this? That would seem to indicate that the new formula is somehow changing the Ph of the Urine. May be time to look for another food since I do love my grass. (not as much as my dogs but you get the idea).


I also have noticed more yellow pee stains on the grass ... I didn't really think anything of it until you posted this. Maddie has been struggling with UTI's, I'm considering switching her to Innova ...


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

hi all - I eat Canidae Chicken and all is fine. Nothing strange when I urinate - grass is green and alive. I weight 84 pounds and eat a total of 3 cups a day. We spread the feeding into 4 times - 3/4 cup each time. I love Canidade. My stools are nice an firm too - easy to pick up when walking in the city. Your pal, Sequoia


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Someone probably mentioned this already, but besides Canidae/Diamond WELLNESS is now going to be EAGLE foods.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

We have bought one of the new bags and have been feeding half old half new and have had NO issues whatsoever


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

ALS is now in the stores, reformulated.

We've only used it for three days, and have noticed some softer bowel movements, but still formed. But that's because we switched quickly. Should have saved some of the old formula to mix. No diarrhea, just a little softer, as I said.

Nothing different about the urine that I've noticed, but then again, we have a lot of sand and not much worthwhile grass.

The dogs LOVE it.....but I'm watching closely because some have reported coat/skin issues with the newer formula. If we see anything, I'll let you know.

If Wellness is going to Eagle, it might not be so bad. When Wellness was bought out and a conglomerate took over several years ago, all kinds of not so good things happened. Many dogs who had been fed Wellness for years couldn't tolerate it anymore. So....we'll see if that's reformulated (again) too.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Did they change the formula of the senior food yet? Dakota is on the senior formula Canidae, not sure of the exact name of it, this is our first time trying Canidae. I try to fed ALS to Savannah but she doesn't like it. I have also tried Taste of the Wild on her and she doesn't like that either. Is their any other brands I could try her on that she might like? She seems not to like the high protein dog foods. Her breeder fed her Purina Pro Plan and of course, that is all she seems to like. I really want to get her off of it and onto something better.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Try a small bag of the new formula. Ours really ALL love it. Or try Eagle Pack HOLISTIC. Or Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. Or Merrick. 

I never use senior foods. I feel that seniors need the protein to keep their musculature as strong as possible. Less protein.....less strength...less ability for the body tissues/cells to repair itself.

I have a 12.5 yr old Golden, an 11.5 yr old Golden, and a 10 yr old Newf. All eat the All Life Stages. You have to be careful of the amount fed, however. They need to MOVE (and ours do) or they'll gain too much weight.

Sasha and DD get 1.5 cups a day (3/4 AM, 3/4 PM) and 1.5 dog (wheat free) treats per day. Chance the Newf gets 4 cups per day (two AM and two PM) and 1.5 treats per day. ALL are in perfect weight range. ALL are very active (in spurts....evening is their best time)....and all are healthy for now.

We do add liquid Salmon Oil, Ester C, Cosamin DS, Vit E and The Wholistic Pet Canine Complete Joint support to their feeding regimen. Plus we add human foods to their diet, but very very little. We give yogurt, veggies, sometimes a piece of meat, fruit, etc. This is through out the day and a piece of something on their meal.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> I have a 12.5 yr old Golden, an 11.5 yr old Golden, and a 10 yr old Newf. All eat the All Life Stages. You have to be careful of the amount fed, however. They need to MOVE (and ours do) or they'll gain too much weight.
> 
> I wish I could say Dakota was that active, he has always been my lazy dog. I do get him out for walks every day and he plays in our fence area but if left to his own desire he just lays around. He gains just looking at food.
> 
> Thanks for the other food names to try on Savannah, I will have to check them out. The wheat free treats you feed them, what brand do you use?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

We've been feeding the new formula of Canidae for over a week now and Banner has no problems with it. I haven't seen any weird burning or staining of our grass. But I have noticed that the poops are firmer than even before. So that's always good!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I had no idea Canidae was changing its formula! We have been giving Beau the ALS. Was there a reason for the change and what does the change consist of? 

I have noticed brown patches on the lawn, but I don't think he is on the new formula yet.

Thanks!!


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Those of you who do notice a difference, please let the company know. When they first changed the formula years ago, I had to take my dogs off of Canidae since either the chicory or the papaya root was not agreeing with my dogs. Then when they came out with the Chicken formula I was able to return to feeding Canidae.

The company will want to know about the changes you are seeing in skin itching and the ph change in the urine.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Someone probably mentioned this already, but besides Canidae/Diamond WELLNESS is now going to be EAGLE foods.


 
Wellness is going to be Eagle foods now? I can't keep track anymore :doh:!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We're noticing the brown patches in the yard. Never had them before... but suddenly they have appeared!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I did some further looking and found that the Ph for the old formula was listed at 6.5 while the new formula is 7.0. Not much of a change and if I remember my chemistry right it is now nuetral compared to before when it was slightly acidic. Obviously this is before it is eliminated but it was worth noting that it changes. The other thing that I have noticed is that it has now gone up $6 a bag and the bag was also reduced by 5 pounds, which I think makes it equivalent to a $12.25 increase for the same amount. I know everything is effected by the rising energy prices but that is quite a change.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Fozzybear said:


> I did some further looking and found that the Ph for the old formula was listed at 6.5 while the new formula is 7.0. Not much of a change and if I remember my chemistry right it is now nuetral compared to before when it was slightly acidic. Obviously this is before it is eliminated but it was worth noting that it changes. The other thing that I have noticed is that it has now gone up $6 a bag and the bag was also reduced by 5 pounds, which I think makes it equivalent to a $12.25 increase for the same amount. I know everything is effected by the rising energy prices but that is quite a change.


I bought mine today and they had the new formula and noticed the same thing... it was $6.00 more a bag and the bag was reduced by 5 pounds. The place I got mine at did say she hasnt heard of any problems so far or nothing about brown spots in the yard, but If I notice anything to bring the open bag back and she will take it back and exchange it for a different food


----------



## goldenretrieverfan (Mar 22, 2008)

Ben is very picky.I bought canidae lamb and rice few weeks ago and he doesn't seem to like the smell or eat it UNLESS there's meat added into his kibbles.Besides,at the bottom of the packaging,while I was pouring the kibbles out into my big tupperware,I spotted a bunch of white worms and it is so disgusting.I didn't give ben eat it anymore and bring it and confront the pet shop owner and to my dismay,he only change the leftover kibbles I brought to him when I demanded I want a substitute of food apart from Canidae. Is the quality of the food too declining? 
Im now feeding Ben Proformance Lamb & Rice www.proformancepet.com and he loves it and eating it now.So far,his pee is alright,no pee spots but it's smelly.How to reduce the smell of the urine?


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Now you mention it, I do notice there are more pee stains on the grass but I didn't know it is related to PH balance until I saw this post, and the scratching seems to have increased ... 

I am guessing mine is the old formula, canidae is imported here, so I doubt they've got the new one yet


----------

